# WYNDHAM Resale Prices Change?



## JaxFlFamily (Jun 28, 2008)

I purchased my 231k points for 5k on Ebay about 3-4 years back.

My question is that I now see resales, on Ebay, much cheaper than what I know that they have sold for what seems not that long ago, Does anyone know what changed? What has caused the resale prices to drop by what appears to be 30-50%?  Has Wyndham changed policy on third party purchases that devauled them?

I would like to add some points to get over the 300k VIP mark and would like to also know the implications with Wyndham of doing so at this time.

Any assistance would be appreciated!

Pete


----------



## lprstn (Jun 28, 2008)

Do not purchase from the developer to be VIP, its not worth it at all.  Resale prices dropped because Wydnam/Fairfield angered a lot of owners during the course past years and the resale market was saturated with Wyndam properties.  

So, if you want more points, buy them resale, forget about VIP its useless for what wyndam wants for it (trust me, I know I am VIP Gold and if I had it to do over again I would have saved myself $20K rather than "upgrade" my resale purchases for the VIP) in the end saving the $ from buying from the developer gets you the same results if you know how to effectivily utilize your points.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome to TUG!   

It's not just Wyndham - buying on the resale market for almost all timeshare systems is a better deal than buying from the developer.  Kind of like the difference in buying a new car or a used car, except in the timeshare industry - they are all "used cars."


----------



## JaxFlFamily (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks! I am interested in purchasing any additional points via resale.  
Do you know if Wyndham will currently designate me as VIP if I were to purchase another resale to get over a VIP threshold?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 28, 2008)

I can't answer that question, but I will move your post to the Wyndham Board where you will get expert help!


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 28, 2008)

JaxFlFamily said:


> I purchased my 231k points for 5k on Ebay about 3-4 years back.
> 
> My question is that I now see resales, on Ebay, much cheaper than what I know that they have sold for what seems not that long ago, Does anyone know what changed? What has caused the resale prices to drop by what appears to be 30-50%?  Has Wyndham changed policy on third party purchases that devauled them?
> 
> ...



Pete:

They add 10% more owners every year.  On the other hand, the people looking for resell is not growing that fast.  So the price at this moment is 50% lower than what you paid resell 3 or 4 year ago.  Not much changed.  

Resale point will not count toward VIP.  It is not worth the trouble to try to around it.  If you get a point where you are close to plantimun level, than it may worth some checking to ge around.  Most of their sale people will be gladly show you how to beat their rules.

Jya-Ning


----------



## ausman (Jun 28, 2008)

I would put it thus, if you want the VIP benefits buy enough points resale now to take care of those benefits,

For platinum  level equivalent levels, determine what point level you would normally use, and estimate how many would you take at 60 days out, and just buy the additional points to cover that.

The resale prices have dropped so much in the last few years that all VIP level benefits now are easily obtained by buying more resale points.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 29, 2008)

*VIP is a crock at the price you have to pay (its almost a crock for free!)*



JaxFlFamily said:


> I purchased my 231k points for 5k on Ebay about 3-4 years back.
> 
> My question is that I now see resales, on Ebay, much cheaper than what I know that they have sold for what seems not that long ago, Does anyone know what changed? What has caused the resale prices to drop by what appears to be 30-50%?  Has Wyndham changed policy on third party purchases that devauled them?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately even though you purchased your first FSP points on resale the wizards at Wyndham weren't done with their devaluing of resales at that time.  They have continued to do everything they can to ensure that what you pay them $.15+ per point at retail is, at the end of the rescind period, worth 90%+ LESS or about $.01 per point.  Great sales model, huh? 

As for VIP they have successfully turned that into even a bigger joke than it started out to be as they have also devalued that by creating ever changing levels and cutting benefits which weren't much to begin with.  If you paid to become a VIP member - the only way is through grossly overpriced retail points purchases, no longer by resale - you would be kicking yourself everyday that you paid tens of thousands of dollars for a few perks that would have been 1/10 the price to simply buy at resale (no newspaper I know of is worth $1000+, the early check in, if available $1000? $500? $100? I don't think so! You can even offset an awful lot of points discounts for thousands and thousands of upfront dollars). 

They have degraded their own product so it makes it a fools game to buy from them while making resale purchase one of the great bargains in all of timeshare.   Maybe someday they'll catch on and resale values will rise but for now resale is the ONLY way to buy Wyndham.


----------



## jercal10 (Jun 29, 2008)

AS you can see there's quite a bit of venom here.

Wyndham is the largest sellinbg TS company for some reason.

Supply &demand seems to be the reason for lower resale prices.


----------



## ausman (Jun 29, 2008)

jercal10 said:


> AS you can see there's quite a bit of venom here.



Jerry?, 

I posted on this thread and do not see it as that.

I see it as calling it what it is or what it has become. 

We all know our way around the system at this point.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 29, 2008)

JaxFlFamily said:


> Thanks! I am interested in purchasing any additional points via resale.
> Do you know if Wyndham will currently designate me as VIP if I were to purchase another resale to get over a VIP threshold?



Generally speaking is that your resale purchase will not qualify for VIP, even if you own a million via resale.  And if some wisenheimer sales rep says they have "a way" to get you VIP working around their policies, do not believe them.

As someone else says here frequently, "if their lips are moving, they are lying."


----------



## jercal10 (Jun 30, 2008)

Personally, I've been happy with the low price of resale points, and have added to my pile of pts,periodically.

We think our next generation having 4 kids and 8 grandkids will want to maintain our holdings intact. If they choose to sell so be it.

Our FF/Wyndham vacation experience is GREAT!!!, we use our points. We get the whole family together occasionally.
While I wish they'd make me a platinum for free, they won't.

My purpose for watching these boards is to share experiences that will help me and others  enjoy what they have even more. Grousing about things that were 20 years ago  is typical of us OF's, but not what I'm after here.


----------

